# Feel SO sick, tired, weak, headachey all over



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

I get this way every so often... usually after morning coffee and several 'normal' BMs... I'll start to just feel SO sick all over with non-specific symptoms. No intolrable pain... just feel absolutely horrible. Queezy, headachey, weak, somewhat nauseousI try to 'get over it' 'think over it' ... lie down, or move around...but it doesn't want to go away.Can you please tell me if you can relate to this? I had a full blood and urine panel a couple of weeks ago...everything is normal. Could a reaction to the food I ate last night cause this... even though this is NOT like a 'regular IBS flare-up?'Thanks for answering. I will Appreciate your thoughts very much.


----------



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

Bettsann said:


> I get this way every so often... usually after morning coffee and several 'normal' BMs... I'll start to just feel SO sick all over with non-specific symptoms. No intolrable pain... just feel absolutely horrible. Queezy, headachey, weak, somewhat nauseousI try to 'get over it' 'think over it' ... lie down, or move around...but it doesn't want to go away.Can you please tell me if you can relate to this? I had a full blood and urine panel a couple of weeks ago...everything is normal. Could a reaction to the food I ate last night cause this... even though this is NOT like a 'regular IBS flare-up?'Thanks for answering. I will Appreciate your thoughts very much.


I wonder if I will ever be able to ask any kind of questions that will actually get at least one reply. At this point, I am very discouraged.


----------



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

Bettsann said:


> I get this way every so often... usually after morning coffee and several 'normal' BMs... I'll start to just feel SO sick all over with non-specific symptoms. No intolrable pain... just feel absolutely horrible. Queezy, headachey, weak, somewhat nauseousI try to 'get over it' 'think over it' ... lie down, or move around...but it doesn't want to go away.Can you please tell me if you can relate to this? I had a full blood and urine panel a couple of weeks ago...everything is normal. Could a reaction to the food I ate last night cause this... even though this is NOT like a 'regular IBS flare-up?'Thanks for answering. I will Appreciate your thoughts very much.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

hi bettsann sorry to read about your troubles....my suggestion is to take your blood pressure when you have one of these episodes, my guess is it will be quite low.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree, you may have BP issues. Also, you may be having an allergic reaction. Keep a food diary, then make notes of this type event so you can see if anything correlates.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Bettsann,I get the very same symptoms but mine will last for days at a time. I miss work, I feel horrible like I have the flu! Also, I get really bad diarrhea and cramps. My husband found an IBS treatment clinic www.ibstreatmentclinic.com which I have been to and currently am waiting for my tests to come back. Read my question titled 'I found an IBS treatment clinic', for more info. I bet it is an allergic reaction to something you are eating. There are so many causes of IBS I think it is almost impossible to figure it out by yourself. Check out the above website, the staff will answer questions over the phone as well...VERY HELPFULL...and the food log sounds like a good idea too. I will update everyone when I get my results back at the end of the month!I would be glad to answer any questions you may have, just write!Good luck to you,Chea


----------



## fairyfizz (Apr 24, 2012)

Bettsann said:


> I get this way every so often... usually after morning coffee and several 'normal' BMs... I'll start to just feel SO sick all over with non-specific symptoms. No intolrable pain... just feel absolutely horrible. Queezy, headachey, weak, somewhat nauseousI try to 'get over it' 'think over it' ... lie down, or move around...but it doesn't want to go away.Can you please tell me if you can relate to this? I had a full blood and urine panel a couple of weeks ago...everything is normal. Could a reaction to the food I ate last night cause this... even though this is NOT like a 'regular IBS flare-up?'Thanks for answering. I will Appreciate your thoughts very much.


I have had simialr symptoms to yours for some years now. I also get very shaky and jittery when i get an attack and have to lie down and take it easy for a few days. I always know when i am going to get an "episode" as i call it as i feel the same way you do.Had bloods done a couple of years ago, even had heart checks cos i was getting palpitations, doctors can find no explanation and just dismissed me and from my own research the only thing i could come up withis that it is similar to chronic fatigue syndrome which funnily enough is more common amongst ibs sufferers.I find if i really exert myself or like you have a couple of "normal" BM i start to feel shaky and know i am going to come down with whatever it is and all i can do is go to bed or relax until it decides to go away.


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

My guess is that it is the coffee..it is recommended that ppl that suffer IBS stay away from caffiene. With IBS neurotransmitter seems to be in disarray. Acetylcholine levels are too high which is what causes the spasms and I know coffee contains one of the B vitamins,nicotinic acid or niacin, which raises acetylcholine levels. Also the neurotransmitter norepinephrine is too low..this is the chemical that is increased after ppl suffer an anxiety attack and unfortunately with gut spasms from acetylcholine epinephrine, which triggers anxiety is then released to slow the gut down. I also read that our serotonin levels are too high and coffee could very well be causing that to spike also.


----------



## raistlinm (May 14, 2013)

You can try to go caffeine free, after that dairy free and gluten free to see if any of those helps.

I'm having the same problems, feeling sick and weak, I had a colonoscopy and nothing there, I went for a few weeks caffeine free, dairy free and gluten free and I was feeling excellent, went back to gluten and dairy for a few days and the same story.

And the symthoms take some time to appear is not inmediately or the same day, usually next day and lasts for a few days.

I've been also diagnosed with Helicobacter Pilory, a lot of people have that and they get sick with it, you can test that, it is a simple breath or stool test.


----------



## BettyA (Dec 29, 2013)

I just want to say THANK YOU to the people who responded...even though its over a year later... I am back on this site again and my name is BettyA ... I would LOVE to hear from any of you and know how you are doing. I honestly thought no one had responded...then I Googled the same symptoms and came up with my OWN POST!!! Talk about weird!









Its funny because this bout feels 'new and different' and yet a year ago I described it all in the same way... I guess because I always get so scared. I have come through an apartment fire and eye surgery ...so it was a very rough year. I know we ALL have our challenges.

Thank you so very much again. It would be wonderful to hear from any of you.

I was Bettsann then...now my handle is BettyA

Bless you all.


----------



## scottjynr (Dec 28, 2013)

hi ya, I understand how frustrating it gets when no one replies to your post especially when your in pain, please read my post as your tests are coming back normal but as I can read your defo not feeling normal at all, hope my post helps! keep the faith! think outside the box!


----------



## BettyA (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you! I SHALL!!... I know, inside my heart that you HAVE to keep a positive attitude, but sometimes the thoughts in my HEAD get me all upkamixed!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I get so tired of all the articles, dr shows, etc always blaming this food or that drink causing all the ibs problems..if you have a good stomach, good digestive system you should be able to eat or drink anything.......let's get to the real problem...what the heck is wrong with my digestive system????? That is where the problem is,,,no one wants to address that.


----------

